# Connecting TV to DVD Player



## RubyBlu (Jul 25, 2009)

I hope someone can help me connect a TV to a DVD player

TV: Toshiba 20AF43
DVD: Nova DV-P611
(CABLE) Connection

Thank you!


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

What exactly do you need help with? You'd just hook the audio/video cables from the DVD into the same colored inputs on the back of the TV.


----------



## RubyBlu (Jul 25, 2009)

For years, I've been connecting my mothers TV's, VCR's and combo's when they wear out. Recently, I tried to connect her TV with a new combo and there were problems, so I was anticipating difficulty...

I posted because I didn't think it was as easy as connecting "same colored - to same colored". If it's that simple, I'll come back and post as "solved". I always have difficulty understanding whether the cable connection should go directly to the TV or to the DVD.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

You can make it as simple or intricate as you want. I've seen setups come into the dish system, out of it, into a DVD, then to a VCR, to a stereo etc.

Your setup sounds simple, like the one I currently use. DVD straight to TV, cable straight to TV. One remote control. To use the DVD select the AV on remote control, that should be an option on newer things. If not, you may have to have the TV on channel 2 or 3 to watch the DVD.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

If you tell us what the problems were it might help us to help you ...in your case I would have thought you should connect the cable signal to the DVD then from the DVD out to the TV,using most probably a scart cable ...but do tell us how you connected and what problems you encountered .....


----------



## RubyBlu (Jul 25, 2009)

telecom69 said:


> If you tell us what the problems were it might help us to help you ...in your case I would have thought you should connect the cable signal to the DVD then from the DVD out to the TV,using most probably a scart cable ...but do tell us how you connected and what problems you encountered .....


I'm going to try: cable signal to DVD, then DVD to TV, using connectors (white/red/yellow.) I googled scart cable (would this be an important component?) and I've never understood how to make the connection so that only one remote can be used..I digress....
Going to mom's tomorrow and will hopefully have success.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Connect the cable signal to the DVD player? I don't know of any DVD players that have a cable signal input. They only use video and audio connections.


----------



## RubyBlu (Jul 25, 2009)

DoubleHelix said:


> Connect the cable signal to the DVD player? I don't know of any DVD players that have a cable signal input. They only use video and audio connections.


What other connection/configuration should I use then? I'm so close to giving up :-(


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You use the colored connections, either composite or component. It's really not that confusing. The colors on the DVD player match the colors on the TV. Connect the TV input to the DVD player output.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

DoubleHelix said:


> I don't know of any DVD players that have a cable signal input. They only use video and audio connections.


Mine has a cable signal input  I don't use it that way though on this particular system. My TV (VIZIO) has a remote that has an option to go to AV, so I either choose TV or AV. One remote. I love it.

Now, I have another setup in another location that I can't even turn on, yet alone figure out WHICH remote I need to use (there are 3 in total, 4 if I count the slingbox remote). *sigh* I purchased a Harmony all in one, but haven't yet gotten it to work with just that one alone


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

DoubleHelix said:


> Connect the cable signal to the DVD player? I don't know of any DVD players that have a cable signal input. They only use video and audio connections.


Its always difficult when replying to different Countries about things such as this,you can connect a cable with an "f" connector very easy by use of a small adapter (f to rf ) it seems that the poster didn't even know what a scart connector is also ...everything over here in the UK is connected by them,( apart from HDMI of course) and also rf connections are also needed ...

Sometimes photos of the connection sockets on the different items can help of course,but in this case there were none,so educated guesses were called for ...

Ruby dont be worrying about the remotes, you do only need one if your dvd is just *a basic player *...the player can be connected to the tv either by scart cable or the colored cables,whichever you prefer, you then just select AV on the tv to play from it ....your cable receiver box will also need to be connected to the tv of course,to view the cable programs .... and this brings a second remote into play ....


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

RubyBlu said:


> I hope someone can help me connect a TV to a DVD player
> 
> TV: Toshiba 20AF43
> DVD: Nova DV-P611
> ...


....player, and tv model on the internet. It looks to me like you have a number of different ways to hook them up. If it were me, I would go the easiest route, and get a red/yellow/white set of audio/video cables, and hook the dvd player directly to the back of the TV, and hook up the cable box to the back of the tv also.
It's the easiest way to get them all working together,and it's also a benefit, if for some reason your dvd player stops working, you will not have to reconnect the cable/tv cables, only have to disconnect the dvd player, and take it in for repair. Since you are doing this for your Mom, it will make it easier for both of you in the future, since you wont have to try and explain anything to her from a remote location.

I hope this helps you out, and good luck !!

The first screen shot below is the specs on your dvd player, and the second one is the specs for your TV.


----------



## RubyBlu (Jul 25, 2009)

paisanol69 said:


> ....player, and tv model on the internet. It looks to me like you have a number of different ways to hook them up. If it were me, I would go the easiest route, and get a red/yellow/white set of audio/video cables, and hook the dvd player directly to the back of the TV, and hook up the cable box to the back of the tv also.
> It's the easiest way to get them all working together,and it's also a benefit, if for some reason your dvd player stops working, you will not have to reconnect the cable/tv cables, only have to disconnect the dvd player, and take it in for repair. Since you are doing this for your Mom, it will make it easier for both of you in the future, since you wont have to try and explain anything to her from a remote location.
> 
> I hope this helps you out, and good luck !!
> ...


player, and tv model on the internet. It looks to me like you have a number of different ways to hook them up. If it were me, I would go the easiest route, and get a red/yellow/white set of audio/video cables, and hook the dvd player directly to the back of the TV, and hook up the cable box to the back of the tv also.
*I did all of the above. With the audio/video cables to DVD, I matched white (M/L) and red (M/R) and yellow (video). The DVD player powered on but I couldn't get the menu to show on the screen. Tried ch 3 then ch 2. Did I not make the correct connections btw the TV and DVD?*


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Did you select the correct input on the TV?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I second the above mesage ....go into the menu for your tv and look for inputs and try all of them ....


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

RubyBlu said:


> player, and tv model on the internet. It looks to me like you have a number of different ways to hook them up. If it were me, I would go the easiest route, and get a red/yellow/white set of audio/video cables, and hook the dvd player directly to the back of the TV, and hook up the cable box to the back of the tv also.
> *I did all of the above. With the audio/video cables to DVD, I matched white (M/L) and red (M/R) and yellow (video). The DVD player powered on but I couldn't get the menu to show on the screen. Tried ch 3 then ch 2. Did I not make the correct connections btw the TV and DVD?*


a few sections of the online manual for this tv ( dont want to download the entire pdf file to my hard drive) and I have a question for you?

Has this tv ever had a dvd or vcr hooked up to it before?

If not, you may have to go into the tv setup ( using the remote tv control) and disable, or turn off the "video lock" feature, as explaned below:

To remove the video lock:
1. Press MENU, then press left or right to display the OPTION menu.
2. Press up or down to highlight LOCK.
3. Press left or right to display the LOCK menu.
4. Use the Channel Number buttons (0-9) to enter your PIN code,
then press ENTER. The LOCK menu appears.
5. Press up or down to highlight VIDEO LOCK.
6. Press left or right to select:
* OFF: Unlocks all video input sources.*

also, this may sound like a silly/stupid question, but after you hooked up the dvd to the tv, did you insert a dvd into the player, and see if the tv auto- detected the dvd as it was playing?

I hope you have the tv manual on hand, it will help you I am sure..

Let us know how you get on with this..


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

the entire manual for your tv online (whew) and here is the link for it, if you don't have the manual to use:

http://tacpservice.toshiba.com/ConsumerProductSupport/Manuals/TV/2003/20AF43(E_F).pdf

first of all, according to the manual

1. You don't need to set your tv to any channel (2 or 3 ) to watch your dvd player. If you have connected your dvd cables correctly, then once the tv is turned on, ( on any regular channel) simply select the correct video input button on your tv's remote control. and you should see the dvd screen on your tv. 
This will depend on where you connected your cables from the dvd, however, if you connected them to the input 1 on the back of the tv, I would start by pressing the vcr button on the remote control. Try all of them, if the vcr button does not work.

To watch regular tv after using the dvd player, you will have to press the tv button on the remote.

Please let us know if this works or not, since there may be another way to connect your dvd, if this doesn't work. I would rather start out with the simple method first, and go from there if it does not work.

good luck!!


----------



## RubyBlu (Jul 25, 2009)

There is only one connection for the Cable to Go into the TV: IN, ANT


----------



## RubyBlu (Jul 25, 2009)

paisanol69 said:


> the entire manual for your tv online (whew) and here is the link for it, if you don't have the manual to use:
> 
> http://tacpservice.toshiba.com/ConsumerProductSupport/Manuals/TV/2003/20AF43(E_F).pdf
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I didn't read your post thoroughly, which I will do tonight. I appreciate your taking the time to find the manual for me.


----------



## RubyBlu (Jul 25, 2009)

To Bernardo, DoubleHelix, Telecom69 and paisanol69:

Thanks for sticking with me, guys. paisano169 posted some critical info which I only glossed over . Mom's TV & VHS/DVD were bought at the same time 7 years ago and the VHS/DVD died recently. The Nova DVD player I bought from a coworker for $20 last year I never used.

Yep, I'm close to giving up, but I'm going to read the info, before I do.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why can't you just connect the simple audio/video connections? Red, yellow, white output on the DVD player to red, yello, white input on the TV. Done. Works every time.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

RubyBlu said:


> To Bernardo, DoubleHelix, Telecom69 and paisanol69:
> 
> Thanks for sticking with me, guys. paisano169 posted some critical info which I only glossed over . Mom's TV & VHS/DVD were bought at the same time 7 years ago and the VHS/DVD died recently. The Nova DVD player I bought from a coworker for $20 last year I never used.
> 
> Yep, I'm close to giving up, but I'm going to read the info, before I do.


Don't give up! You can do it!!!! You can....seriously.


----------



## RubyBlu (Jul 25, 2009)

I did that.


----------



## RubyBlu (Jul 25, 2009)

DoubleHelix said:


> Why can't you just connect the simple audio/video connections? Red, yellow, white output on the DVD player to red, yello, white input on the TV. Done. Works every time.


I did that and yes, I thought it would be that simple.


----------



## RubyBlu (Jul 25, 2009)

Bernardo said:


> Don't give up! You can do it!!!! You can....seriously.


I've resorted to looking for tutorials on the subject in order to educate myself on what each cable/connection actually "does" and "why" in addition to learning about the overall Big Picture. I'm going to sign off for the remainder of the week and will check in later.

*TTYL!*


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Im just getting more and more mystified each day by this  this is a very simple hook up in my opinion,and yet we have to see whether or not its working ....so much advice has been given and still nothing ? I note from post 1 that there is a cable connection,no mention has been made about the cable receiver box,that somewhere must come into the equation surely ? ....


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Perhaps there isn't a cable receiver box? I have Cox cable, and I have no receiver box  I just connect the cable from the wall to the back of the TV.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

RubyBlu said:


> There is only one connection for the Cable to Go into the TV: IN, ANT





telecom69 said:


> Im just getting more and more mystified each day by this  this is a very simple hook up in my opinion,and yet we have to see whether or not its working ....so much advice has been given and still nothing ? I note from post 1 that there is a cable connection,no mention has been made about the cable receiver box,that somewhere must come into the equation surely ? ....


there is a cable receiver box, however it is connected directly to the tv. It has nothing to do with the dvd player not working, when connected to the TV. I just wanted to clear that up, since the OP is already confused, and I don't think we need to add anymore confusion. 
As far as I can tell, all she wants to do is hook up a simple dvd player to a TV, NOT a dvd recorder, so the cable box does not require any additional cabling advice, as she posted, this dvd player is only to replace a vcr player that quit working...at least thats what I got out of the information she has provided us with so far..


----------

